# Eye irritation



## whitetiger_0603 (Dec 10, 2013)

So I made a body wash batch several weeks ago.  I couldn't get it 100% transparent cause I superfatted after dilution with pharmacy Castor Oil.  I did my neutralization and testing and everything and it all seems right,  though using the liquid test is a little difficult.  Sometimes it's clear and sometimes not. But the body wash burns the eyes.  I mean,  I know soaps and things off shelf are slight eye irritants,  but this is ridiculous. I try not to use it near my face and rinse very well,  but still.  So I'm finishing up this bottle and hoping that the main batch has had time to settle out,  if it is a neutralization problem.  Until then,  any advice? Cheers!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 10, 2013)

Are you sure it's all neutralized appropriately?   I've not made it....soap will irritate your eyes if you get it in the eyes...nature of the beast wether it's store bought or handmade.


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Dec 10, 2013)

Shunt,  I'm wondering that myself.  I'm going to go test again in a bit. But I'm also going to go purchase test straps later cause the liquid just onset easy for me to work with and get a definite answer.  Unless anyone would care to enlighten me.  I'd appreciate it. And yeah,  I know it all irritates,  but Holy cow.  This is like... My tear ducts are on fire.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 10, 2013)

I've noticed that handmade soap irritates my eyes a lot more then store bought.


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yup,  just tested again.  Neutralized.   It does smell like rubbing alcohol though,  since I used that to help clarify and sequester ...  I think I found my problem...  Fml.


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I'm going to try and cook out more alcohol to see if that helps a little,  cause my kids use this stuff,  and I'd like to start selling,  or at least gifting.  I don't want to send this out with it hurting people.


----------



## Lin (Dec 10, 2013)

Ah, sounds like you did find your problem. But I expect the soap itself will always be a decently strong irritant. Hell a week ago I got a teeny bit of straight grapeseed oil in my eye, I use it to wash my face and was in the shower trying to multitask rinsing my hair and rubbing the oil on my face. Holy fricken cow did that ever burn. I finished the shower with one eye open.


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Dec 10, 2013)

I hope I found the problem.  I cooked my soap a little bit,  but it still smelled like alcohol. Not as strong.....


----------

